# Brand of trailer...anyone know?



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

OK, this is bugging me, a few years or so back, I saw a brand of trailer that came with custom photos on the side if running horses, real big sunflowers, and there was another design but cannot remember what it was. It was actually one big panoramic photo stretched across the side of the trailer and they advertised having your trailer stick out.
I forgot the name of the manufacture that make/made them. The reason why I'm asking is not because of the decals/pictures on the side but they advertised that they were lightweight also, I seem to have lost the website link.
Anyone seen these, have one, or know someone that does and can tell me the name so I can Google it?


----------

